# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapprobleem

## m1ddnight

Hallo iedereen!

Ik kom hier even langs omdat ik toch dénk dat ik een slaapprobleem heb.

Meestal moet ik om 6 uur opstaan voor school (neem trein naar gent), en zet ik mijn wekker om 6 uur, (mn computer speelt een lied), en zet ik nog eens extra mn gsm, die dan 10 minuutjes vroeger elke 2 minuten afspeelt, zodat ik zekre zou wakker zijn. Maar dit lukt echt niet. Ik zit in mn eerste jaar hogeschool, en heb nog geen enkele week elke dag op tijd geweest. Dit is best frustrerend, ele keer als ik vroeg ga slapen (10 uur, 11 uur), hoop ik op tijd wakker te zijn, maar gebeurd dit niet, en ben ik best slecht gezind... Ik heb al geprobeerd een joint te roken alvorens te gaan slapen, maar dan nog steeds blijf ik wakker liggen.

Gistren lag ik alweer eens wakker tot 3 uur snachts eer ik in slaap raakte.

Dit is echt HEEL lastig! Zijn er tips om mijn slaap in orde te krijgen? Bedankt

----------


## antje111111

zorgen dat je je verstand op 0 hebt? muziek luisteren?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier links binnen dit forum mbt tips over slapen:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5289 over eten en slapen
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4121 moeheid wat kan je er tegen doen?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5007 ploegendienst en slaap-tips
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5073 slaapklachten-gedragstherapie kan helpen
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4254 nachtrust verbeteren maar hoe?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4108 tips voor betere slaap

M1ddnight ik hoop dat je een oplossing hebt gevonden!

----------

